# I drank the Kool-aid: New CAAD10



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea of an aluminum frame to add to the quiver to use for racing, fast group rides, whatever. Call me silly, but I just can't stomach the idea of crashing any of my carbon rigs racing in a pack of jumpy, nervous, non-line-holding weekend world champions....you know the type. I'm not saying I'm much better, but at least when the inevitable happens, I don't have to stress about breaking something I can't afford to replace. Anyway - different topic for a different forum.

So I ordered this one through my local Cannondale dealer, and surprisingly enough it only took a couple of weeks....and that was over the Thanksgiving holiday. I decided to go with the Ultegra 6700 build primarily due to experience with the group, and....well, the green and black frame.  It came with Mavic Aksiums which will serve me well as a backup set of hoops should the need ever arise. Otherwise, I'll be running the Assaults you see here as well as a set of Fulcrum 1's that I really, really like. Anyway, I have about 150 miles on it so far with the longest ride being 45 miles. My impressions so far are VERY positive. 

First off, it's as stiff as a board. But somehow, that doesn't make it harsh or uncomfortable in any way. I was very fresh and not at all beat up after the 45 miler, and I pushed most of the ride. When you get out of the saddle to accelerate, it just jumps like a missile. Absolutely no lost energy whatsoever. Again, it's comfortable - not at all what I was expecting for an uber-stiff aluminum race frame. I was pleasantly surprised. To be honest, I've had a hard time NOT riding it since I brought it home. It just feels right.

The only thing I think I'll change will be the brakes sometime down the road (likely before race season). It comes with Tektro R580's which is kind of a disappointment considering the rest of the bike is running the 6700. A little cost savings at that price point I suppose. To be honest, I haven't really noticed any degradation in braking performance running Zipp carbon pads in the Tektros, but where I live it's relatively flat so YMMV. 

Anyway, enough review....I'm sure discussion will ensue. It usually does when someone mentions CAAD. 

<a href="https://s3.photobucket.com/albums/y89/Hitdog12/?action=view&current=DSC00745.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y89/Hitdog12/DSC00745.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can I have some? Nice bike/build!


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup:

Now that right there is nice -- and bikes of this sort are not usually my cuppa, at all. But this one just looks RIGHT. The green color accents are a refreshing change from the usual red, and there's just enough of them, in just the right places.

Like I said ... NICE!


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah, the green really jumped out at me when I first saw it. Like you said, it's nice to do something other than the standard white, black, and red. Plus, my race team's colors are black and green so that's a bonus as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

I think some Lime green rubino pros would really set that bike off! I like it!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

E 12 said:


> I've been toying with the idea of an aluminum frame to add to the quiver to use for racing, fast group rides, whatever. Call me silly, but I just can't stomach the idea of crashing any of my carbon rigs racing in a pack of jumpy, nervous, non-line-holding weekend world champions....you know the type. I'm not saying I'm much better, but at least when the inevitable happens, I don't have to stress about breaking something I can't afford to replace. Anyway - different topic for a different forum.
> 
> So I ordered this one through my local Cannondale dealer, and surprisingly enough it only took a couple of weeks....and that was over the Thanksgiving holiday. I decided to go with the Ultegra 6700 build primarily due to experience with the group, and....well, the green and black frame.  It came with Mavic Aksiums which will serve me well as a backup set of hoops should the need ever arise. Otherwise, I'll be running the Assaults you see here as well as a set of Fulcrum 1's that I really, really like. Anyway, I have about 150 miles on it so far with the longest ride being 45 miles. My impressions so far are VERY positive.
> 
> ...


The Kool-Aid IS good.Had a taste test about a month ago and have craved it ever since. I'm planning to purchase the CAAD 10-1 as soon as I get rid of one of my other flavors. It won't look as nice as yours but it still rides nicly.


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

BTW, what size presta valves are those? I just recently got the same wheels as a christmas present and I was concered 60mm valves wouldnt leave enough room for my pump to clamp on.


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

Man, I really don't remember the valve length on those - I just picked up a handful of whatever the longest length was at the time. As you can see, I still have plenty of room.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

nice, need some of those castelli socks on bonktown (the green ones) to match the frame!


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

E12: *First off, it's as stiff as a board. But somehow, that doesn't make it harsh or uncomfortable in any way ...*

Stiff as a board but not harsh?  Was the KoolAid spiked or what?


----------



## texascyclist (May 10, 2005)

HOT!

Good choices!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Very nic bike. I have liked the CAAD 10 since it was released. Great value as well.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

Love the green! Aluminum is still great.


----------



## independentmind (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm still on the CAAD9 bandwagon, I haven't tried out a 10 yet, but I would imagine the quality is about the same. I can honestly say I agree on all points. I love my Cannondale and I don't think I'll ever sell my frame.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

*Caad*

My CAAD 9's ride is not as harsh as my S-works SL2. Both have Ksyrium SL wheels and both are very stiff frames.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Sweet bike. Love the green.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

serious said:


> E12: *First off, it's as stiff as a board. But somehow, that doesn't make it harsh or uncomfortable in any way ...*
> 
> Stiff as a board but not harsh?  Was the KoolAid spiked or what?


Two things can be equally true.


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

Did you see the option they have for the green crank arms for the ultegra model.? It looks incredible.

I just got a CAAD10 myself but have not ridden it yet. Glad to hear I wont be disappointed.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Toona said:


> My CAAD 9's ride is not as harsh as my S-works SL2. Both have Ksyrium SL wheels and both are very stiff frames.


Proof that it's not the material that defines ride quality. My Felt F1 Sprint rides harsher than a CAAD10 also. Now there are two examples of high end carbon bikes that don't ride as smoothly as this aluminum bike.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

is the C10 available as frame/fork only? I've googled all over and can't seem to find it?
The 105 equipped model for $1300. is OK but I'm not a big fan of 105 stuff. At least not the last time I tried it at the turn of the century


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

draganM said:


> is the C10 available as frame/fork only?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=233295

Cannondale dealers can order it.

Asad


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone know what the warranty on the CAAD 10 frame looks like? Lifetime?


----------



## rcekstrom (Oct 4, 2008)

From the cannondale site...

_"CANNONDALE LIMITED WARRANTY:

The specific warranty covering your Cannondale bicycle is governed by the law of the state or country in which it was purchased, and applies only to bicycles purchased from Authorized Cannondale Retailers.

FRAMES: (frame, fork structure, swing arm): Cannondale frames (except frames for Freeride, and Dirt Jumping bikes, see below) are warranted by Cannondale Bicycle Corporation, 16 Trowbridge Drive, Bethel, CT 06801 against manufacturing defects in materials and/or workmanship for the lifetime of the original owner."_


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey E 12, what seat post clamp is that and what size is it? 32?
Thanks.


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

Vee said:


> BTW, what size presta valves are those? I just recently got the same wheels as a christmas present and I was concered 60mm valves wouldnt leave enough room for my pump to clamp on.



Im running 60mm with mine. (assaults)


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

shortyt said:


> Im running 60mm with mine. (assaults)


thanks. I ended up with 80mm simply because the original 60mm ones I ordered ended up being less than 60mm and did not work. (mfg defect)


----------



## insomniac11 (Feb 18, 2011)

What crankset are you running there?

I was under the impression the new CAAD's came with the FSA SL-K Light??


----------



## fab4 (Jan 8, 2003)

draganM said:


> is the C10 available as frame/fork only? I've googled all over and can't seem to find it?
> The 105 equipped model for $1300. is OK but I'm not a big fan of 105 stuff. At least not the last time I tried it at the turn of the century



Yes the 2011 CAAD 10 is available to buy as a frameset but only the white or red color. Cannondale also is offering a trade in program for their CAAD 10 road frameset.


----------



## chrisf.10 (Nov 28, 2010)

the bike looks great! love the green, you should definitely invest in the bright green fizik microtex bar tape


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

E 12, first of all, that is a beautiful bike!!!

I am considering getting the same bike CAAD 10 3 Ultegra, for basically the same reasons you bought yours. 

Now that you have had it for longer are you still happpy with it???

This will be my first cannondale, and i want to make sure that it will be a great bike for many many many years to come. I know the Ultegra 6700 is good stuff, and the wheels are allright, but how is the frame???? it looks beefy in your photos, but does it feel like it is good quality that will last for a very long time??? 


Thanks,
Jon


----------



## E 12 (Jul 13, 2008)

I actually just did my first crit with this bike - SUPER stiff and a really great sprinter. Prior to the crit, I did a number of training rides on it, but flip back and forth between the CAAD, my Cervelo R3, and my Soma Smoothie. For racing, I've been running FUlcrum Racing 1's on the CAAD, and this is a great crit combo. I have also run it with my Reynolds Assaults as well as some Easton EC90 Aero tubulars....all great on this bike.

And for a bike that's so stiff, it's still plenty comfortable on longer rides (longest I've done on it was 60 miles at a pretty good tempo). I didn't feel the least bit fatigued after the ride.....well, other than my legs. 

As far as durability - no issues whatsoever, and I honestly don't expect any. This is a well built frame that's very fast, plenty comfortable, and obviously a lot of fun to ride. I say go for it!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Still wanting the Kool Aid. Now I have the money and noone has the Dura Ace models available in a 58 cm frame. I decided to get Ultegra instead and they don't have that one either. These bikes must really be selling like crazy. One shop (that sponsors a local team) still has a Caad 9 Dura Ace Team model but that's it. The guy told me that he has three CAAD 10 Dura Ace models coming in but they are for the team members..I have eight shops within a fifteen mile radius of my house that carry Cannondale and noone has either model in my size. I might have to order it. Crap!


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

terbennett----I am finding the same thing, it seems they only stock the 105 equipped versions around here.

Hopefully ill order a size 54 Green/Black 10 3 Ultegra in the next few weeks!


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

I was considering a Trek 5.2 Madone, but it is more than I want to spend. This bike looks great. A riding buddy told me earlier today to check it out and I log on here and see this thread. It is like it was meant to be. 

For the person who asked about the warranty, my experience is that Cannondale has been great. I had a Six13 Slice that had some clear coat issues and they warrantied it for me. At the time they had upgraded to full carbon and gave that to me. I also have a CX caad9 that my Dad "borrowed" a year ago. I suspect I will not get it back as it is his favorite bike. His Trek 5200 sits unused in the basement.

What is the weight of the bike? MSRP? What is the green crank option that I saw mentioned a few posts back? I ride a 54cm.

J-No


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

J-No, The MSRP is $2,150 for the ultegra model. 

The only bad news is i called my local Cannondale dealer, and all of the CAAD10-3s are sold out, Cannondale is claiming June/July delivery. I also ride a 54cm..........I will probably order mine in a few weeks, and wait anxiously until June for it! 

Jon


----------



## J-No (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the note. I'm not sure how I missed the MSRP on the website. That time frame works out pretty well for me. 

The Madone 5.2 is a grand over that, much more than I wanted to spend.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

My fiance is at Google HQ this week for a meeting. She text me today saying she picked up this jersey for me today. I immediately asked if I could get the CAAD 10 to match. I tried.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Well if she is gone at GoogleHQ, hurry up and go get it before she returns home! :thumbsup:


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow ... maybe they are selling like hot cakes, the LBS claims certain models are sold out until mid summer!


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

just ordered my frameset in red, 54 cm. should be last in the last week of march. I wanted white but it was a no-go until mid june, and i couldn't bear it. pics and all the rest when it comes


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

E 12 said:


> And for a bike that's so stiff, it's still plenty comfortable on longer rides (longest I've done on it was 60 miles at a pretty good tempo). I didn't feel the least bit fatigued after the ride.....well, other than my legs.


i bought an optimo frame used. when i built it up i was afraid it would feel harsh, like the AL frame it was replacing. not in the least bit. tires and wheels were swapped over, too, so i know it wasnt that.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Just ordered my 10-3 Ultegra Green/Black 54cm today!

Dealer was told by Cannondale that bike is backordered till July, but hopefully it comes sooner!


----------



## BarberMike (Mar 7, 2011)

i ordered my white/back framset back in mid January, and at that time cannondale was saying it would be in at the end of February. needless to say i am anxiously awaiting it any week now


----------



## Powershot (Sep 18, 2004)

*Trade in for a CAAD 10?*

What is the policy for the trade in program? I have a 20 yr old cdale MTB that has seen better days.


fab4 said:


> Yes the 2011 CAAD 10 is available to buy as a frameset but only the white or red color. Cannondale also is offering a trade in program for their CAAD 10 road frameset.


----------



## BarberMike (Mar 7, 2011)

Update, my shop just emailed me today letting me know my frame came In! Can't wait to @ee and get it built up


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

That looks badass for a backup bike. How would you compare it's ride to the r3? I happen to be waiting on the delivery of an r3.


----------



## BarberMike (Mar 7, 2011)

*I drank the koolaid too*

Here is my take
Frame: CAAD10 56cm
Wheels: Reynolds Assault
Groupo: SRAM Rival with Force BB30 Crankset
Handlebars: FSA Wing Pro Alloy
Seatpost: 3T Palladio Team
Stem: 3T ARX Team
Saddle: Fizi:k Arione
<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelbarber/5513497306/" title="IMG_4657 by Michael Barber, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5016/5513497306_8d55a846b8_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="IMG_4657" /></a>


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks Amazing BarberMike! What pedals are you running? I cant quite make them out...are they LOOK's?


----------



## BarberMike (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks JC! they are LOOK Keo max 2. 

also put about 85 miles on the bike this weekend. I complete agree with E12's review. This thing is STIFF and will rocket forward if you give it a hard push. so much better at energy transfer then my old steel lugged 84 Raleigh competition frame. 
But somehow at the same time its is very comfortable to ride. 54 of the miles were put on on saturday over very rough chip seal roads. the this was just fine, no extra road buzz at all. Only thing is my arse needs to get used to to the new saddle but that just a time thing.


----------



## XavierM (Jul 30, 2010)

Is this the Caad10-4? From the pics it looks like the seat stays and chain stays are black. The white caad10-4 has the blue seat stays??  





BarberMike said:


> Here is my take
> Frame: CAAD10 56cm
> Wheels: Reynolds Assault
> Groupo: SRAM Rival with Force BB30 Crankset
> ...


----------



## BarberMike (Mar 7, 2011)

i bought it as a frameset only, and then built it up with the parts I wanted


----------

